# Holga shots - Los Angeles



## bhop (Dec 19, 2007)

Here are a few scans from the film I developed last night (technically 2 nights ago, but I haven't slept yet).  I have a few more I think are decent, but it's 1am and I have to work tomorrow..  Most of the roll was underexposed, or else I screwed up the development process.. (hey, it's been 14 years since i've done it)

You can click the images to go to their respective flickr pages for 'slightly' larger images.


----------



## Jermz_01 (Dec 19, 2007)

I won't pretend to know anything about the development phase (me = a beginner with a digital camera)...  so 14 years or not you are better than me 

I am diggin' that last pic.


----------



## Offbeat (Dec 19, 2007)

I think im gunna have to get a holga  love the feel they have.
I like them all though.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 19, 2007)

these are tight


----------



## myopia (Dec 19, 2007)

i like them. classic holga.


----------



## rob91 (Dec 19, 2007)

I love all of them. I have to get myself a Holga.


----------



## bhop (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's a couple more from the same roll I scanned today.  Again, click to go to the flickr page, slightly larger pics available there.


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 25, 2007)

They are all great! I love holga street shots. The last one in the first post is really great


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 25, 2007)

dumb question but whats a holga?


----------



## bhop (Dec 29, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> dumb question but whats a holga?



Not a dumb question if you don't know. 

In short, it's an all plastic (even the lens) medium format "toy" camera that is made in China, originally for the Chinese market.

but here's more info on wikipedia


----------



## DPW2007 (Jan 4, 2008)

Shot number five is brilliant - well caught!

David


----------



## Hop2It (Jan 4, 2008)

Great shots! I love the double exposure.

Do you have a modified body or lens? I'm interested in that but haven't really had the time. Los Angeles is a great place for a Holga...don't wait another 14 years!


----------



## usayit (Jan 4, 2008)

My fav is the double exposure.  Great shots... I've been meaning to get an Holga and get out for some fun shootin.

I love how wiki describes the holga as "low-fidelity aesthetic."  Probably the best description of that camera I have ever seen.


----------



## bhop (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys



Hop2It said:


> Great shots! I love the double exposure.
> 
> Do you have a modified body or lens? I'm interested in that but haven't really had the time. Los Angeles is a great place for a Holga...don't wait another 14 years!



Nope, not modified... unless you count the tape holding the back on.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 4, 2008)

The double exposure is dreamy.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 4, 2008)

I was lucky enough to get two Holgas for Christmas.  It's a magical camera.


----------

